# كتاب يحتوي على معلومات قيييمة عن الرادار والدوائر الإلترونية كذلك....



## موسكيتو (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الحقيقة هذه مشاركتي الأولى في هذا المنتدى الشيق والمفيد وأسأل الله أن يزيدنا من علمه، وأرجوووووووووا من المشاركين في هذا المنتدى أن لا يبخلووا علينا بعلمهم واختراعاتهم ودوائرهم الإلكترونية المفيدة في هذا الموضوع 

وتذكروا...."بداية الإنفجار شرارة"
وأسأل الله أن يعلي همم المسلمين وبالذات الشباب حتى نسود العالم كما كنا من قبل ..
الكتب في الملفات المرفقة .......


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## abdollahs (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله في من زودنا بهذه الكتب


----------

